# Urethane Bushings ........



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Was reading service manual regarding the remounting of the rear suspension cradle after dropping it for bushing installation. It states that new bolts are required. After torque spec of 96 ft.lbs. is achieved, an addl turn is needed and an angle meter is required to achieve an addl.40 degrees to finalize the job. I will post part # for tool and bolts that is specified in manual when I get back to work in morning. Has anyone done this or are you just re attaching sub frame ? How critical is this procedure?


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

OK ....its Thurs morning......part # for bolts is 92038482 and # for angle meter is J45059 as described in service manual.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2005)

are you going to do the install yourself?


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

big_mike said:


> are you going to do the install yourself?


Was planning to........


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2005)

two key words to remember:

jackstands
patience


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

johnebgoode said:


> OK ....its Thurs morning......part # for bolts is 92038482 and # for angle meter is J45059 as described in service manual.


woof. Good luck. That is not a fun mod to do yourself.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

We've done these a few times, it's really not that big of a deal and shouldn't take you more than a couple of hours, alone and on your back at home. The important part is to make sure you get the correct torque, we didn't use the J-tool to do it and we've NEVER had a problem, and I really don't think it's necassary to replace the bolts. Just keep in mind that these are the same people (GM) that say to pull the motor to replace the cam.....


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2005)

he should be ok though.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> We've done these a few times, it's really not that big of a deal and shouldn't take you more than a couple of hours, alone and on your back at home. The important part is to make sure you get the correct torque, we didn't use the J-tool to do it and we've NEVER had a problem, and I really don't think it's necassary to replace the bolts. Just keep in mind that these are the same people (GM) that say to pull the motor to replace the cam.....


Will be dooin it at the shop on lift. ALready have the bolts. ty


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

johnebgoode said:


> Will be dooin it at the shop on lift. ALready have the bolts. ty


Should be super simple on a lift..... around 45 minutes! :cheers


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> Should be super simple on a lift..... around 45 minutes! :cheers


From ur mouth to god's ears............


----------



## Juniorss (Nov 10, 2005)

Hmm you got a lift in your shop John, Now I know where to go if I ever wanted to change out my exhaust again or if I get them IBM M6 like I plan.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Juniorss said:


> Hmm you got a lift in your shop John, Now I know where to go if I ever wanted to change out my exhaust again or if I get them IBM M6 like I plan.


Josh..........whenever I can help just call me. 432 7000


----------



## Juniorss (Nov 10, 2005)

johnebgoode said:


> Josh..........whenever I can help just call me. 432 7000


Thanks John. I might have a couple of painting jobs for you if I get the other GTO.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Juniorss said:


> Thanks John. I might have a couple of painting jobs for you if I get the other GTO.


I dont wanna get off topic here.....so pm me with any ideas ya may have.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2005)

thanks guys for trying to stay on topic. I am no admin or mod but its a good idea that we all try to somewhat stay in line.


----------

